# Flower pics



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Been awhile since I posted any flower pics, but I've had several new ones flower for me this year and thought I'd share some of them.

Rotala mexicana 'Bangladesh'










Rotala sp. 'Enie'










Heteranthera zosterifolia










Echinodorus 'Altlandsburg'










Pogostemon yatabeanus


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool! Looks like you grew most of these outdoors.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea, most of these are outdoors in my ponds.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Enviable 

Adam C, the "Bangladesh" photo is remarkable: IMO it doesn't look like a Rotala mexicana, with its showy flowers in spikes. Rather like something of the wallichii type. SOLOMON's flowering mexicana: http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/13836-Rotala-mexicana-flower-buds
But I suspect that at least 2 different plants are around with the label R. 'Bangladesh'

It's great that you've flowered the Rotala 'Enie'. I guess it's some form of R. wallichii, we'll see. Did you make a herbarium specimen?
Another question is whether 'Enie' is identical to the Rotala sp. 'Thailand' that was once shown in the forum side by side with the similar 'Vietnam' (a wallichii form as well?).

The correct spelling of the Echinodorus cultivar is 'Altlandsb*e*rg', named by Tomas Kaliebe after the site of the former nursery Atlantis, Altlandsberg-Wegendorf near Berlin.

Does the Pogostemon yatabeanus flower during the summer or later in the autumn? I've noticed that a P. stellatus "Adelaide River" (lost it, maybe it was identical to 'Broad Leaf') grew outdoors during the warmer period but flowered only from late autumn to spring in the greenhouse => apparently a short-day plant.
The yatabeanus may be winter-hardy outdoors in warm-temperate climate as it comes from temperate to subtropical parts of East Asia.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Heiko, I'm glad you chimed in. I was definitely hoping to get your take on the Enie and mexicana 



> Adam C, the "Bangladesh" photo is remarkable: IMO it doesn't look like a Rotala mexicana, with its showy flowers in spikes. Rather like something of the wallichii type. SOLOMON's flowering mexicana: http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showt...na-flower-buds
> But I suspect that at least 2 different plants are around with the label R. 'Bangladesh'


Very interesting. I guess I'll need to acquire this other mexicana as it does appear my specimen is more similar to wallichii. I have the the R. mexicana 'Goias' but have yet to get it to flower.



> It's great that you've flowered the Rotala 'Enie'. I guess it's some form of R. wallichii, we'll see. Did you make a herbarium specimen?
> Another question is whether 'Enie' is identical to the Rotala sp. 'Thailand' that was once shown in the forum side by side with the similar 'Vietnam' (a wallichii form as well?).


I still have a few flowers outdoors, so I'll do that today. It sure does seem to be more similar to wallichii. I grew the Rotala 'Vietnam' in another pond and its growth pattern is very similar as well, but it has not flowered for me at all in the 2 years I've had it outdoors (it overwinters, but not sure about the Enie yet).



> Does the Pogostemon yatabeanus flower during the summer or later in the autumn? I've noticed that a P. stellatus "Adelaide River" (lost it, maybe it was identical to 'Broad Leaf') grew outdoors during the warmer period but flowered only from late autumn to spring in the greenhouse => apparently a short-day plant.
> The yatabeanus may be winter-hardy outdoors in warm-temperate climate as it comes from temperate to subtropical parts of East Asia.


The picture of P. yatabeanus was taken in early September when daily temperatures were still high. I have P. stellatus 'Broad-Leaf' that blooms in late autumn (its blooming right now). Both of these plants overwinter here in Central Texas, but P. stellatus takes much longer into the season to begin to see substantial growth.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Warm climate - the more enviable 

I haven't kept a R. "Bangladesh" yet, but the 1st "Bangladesh" pics that I got known show a plant like that: http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/rotala-sp-bangladesh-t22761.html#p192642
Maybe your Rotala "Bangladesh" and "Enie" flower photos already allow a positive ID? Haven't Cook's Rotala revision here at the moment. - Cavan, what do you think about that?

Someone who also tried to flower Rotala "Vietnam" told me that he even failed to convert it to the emersed form. Even the nurseries deliver it as submerged plant while standard R. wallichii is available as emersed potted plant.

So it seems that Pogostemon yatabeanus would make a nice perennial for water gardens.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.


Adam C said:


> ...but P. stellatus takes much longer into the season to begin to see substantial growth.


 I've noticed the same in P. "Adelaide River" and other aquarium plants grown emersed outdoors in the botanical garden of Göttingen - however, in the much shorter summer of central Germany.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, there's absolutely no way that first one is mexicana. Please press that one too and send them to me. Some submersed material too. I'll see what I can do for a name.

I'm just wondering too if what you have growing emersed is what we have traded (in this country, anyway) as Bangladesh. I can say with some confidence that it did come from that country, but as far as the ID goes, well, I guess we'll have to start over. 

Let me dig up Cook's treatment of the genus. I'd rather have plants in hand before making any determination of ID.


----------

